# Smoking allergies/Ear congestion



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else has ever struggled with this besides me...

Within the last couple months every time I smoke a pipe, regardless of what tobacco it is, I seem to get horrible ear congestion the following day. It is similar to the feeling that you would get while a plane is climbing to altitude. This pressure will last for up to 3 maybe 4 days. It is exhausting. 

I went to the doctor and of course he said "don't smoke," but that it has to be an allergic response. The strange thing is that cigars don't seem to bug me at all...what is it about pipe tobacco that is making my allergies act up that a cigar wouldn't?

I hate to put down my pipes, but I'd rather leave them behind than continually battle with my ears!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has ever struggled with this besides me...
> 
> Within the last couple months every time I smoke a pipe, regardless of what tobacco it is, I seem to get horrible ear congestion the following day. It is similar to the feeling that you would get while a plane is climbing to altitude. This pressure will last for up to 3 maybe 4 days. It is exhausting.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this happening. I do have a suggestion for an experiment. Try shredding up some cigar leaf and smoking that in a pipe. If you get the congestion then, even though it doesn't happen from smoking cigars straight, then maybe it could be narrowed to the pipes themselves. Do you have the trouble whether smoking a cob with acrylic stem vs briar with vulcanite, for example?

Vulcanite could be suspected in some kinds of latex type allergies, as it is made from the same kind of rubber, merely processed differently. Fine particles of vulcanite from sanding (as you do when restoring) could be inhaled into the sinuses, which connect to the ear canal and could cause irritation. Worth looking into at least.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> I have never heard of this happening. I do have a suggestion for an experiment. Try shredding up some cigar leaf and smoking that in a pipe. If you get the congestion then, even though it doesn't happen from smoking cigars straight, then maybe it could be narrowed to the pipes themselves.


This was my first thought, but if this was the case one would think there would be some type of topical irritation of anaphylactic reaction in advance of the congestion. I've never heard of ear congestion as a sole symptom of an allergic reaction, but I guess anything's possible.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> I have never heard of this happening. I do have a suggestion for an experiment. Try shredding up some cigar leaf and smoking that in a pipe. If you get the congestion then, even though it doesn't happen from smoking cigars straight, then maybe it could be narrowed to the pipes themselves. Do you have the trouble whether smoking a cob with acrylic stem vs briar with vulcanite, for example?
> 
> Vulcanite could be suspected in some kinds of latex type allergies, as it is made from the same kind of rubber, merely processed differently. Fine particles of vulcanite from sanding (as you do when restoring) could be inhaled into the sinuses, which connect to the ear canal and could cause irritation. Worth looking into at least.


Hmmm...

Good thinking, I think I will have to try the cigar in the pipe test. I really don't think it is the pipes though. You would think my lips would be bothered if that were the case. The only other thing I can think of is that puffing on the pipe increases air pressure in my ears maybe?

Tobacco smoke itself is none-allergenic. I it is an irritant though. The way my doc explained it was that it disturbs the cilia in your Eustachian Tubes, which is in charge of removing mucous from the ear drum. Which is all fine and dandy, but why would it be only *pipe* tobacco smoke? :hmm:

I haven't smoked a cigar in a while. Maybe I will just try smoking a cigar today and see if the ear problem pops up from the cigar.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> This was my first thought, but if this was the case one would think there would be some type of topical irritation of anaphylactic reaction in advance of the congestion. I've never heard of ear congestion as a sole symptom of an allergic reaction, but I guess anything's possible.


As far as I know, generally ear congestion would be more of a histamine reaction than an anaphylactic one, in the case of allergies. I get pretty bad ear congestion during pollen season, but it's usually also accompanied by runny nose etc. Inflammation could cause swelling in the sinus and ear canal passages, non-allergically, caused by foreign substances that the body rejects but not necessarily allergically (not saying this as a dr but as someone who once studied nutrition and health). Something similar happened to me many years ago when I was sanding old paint off a wall without a particle mask.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Could also try picking up a new cheap cob, or taking a Benadryl about 20 or 30 minutes before smoking. I say all that just as a means of troubleshooting. Sorry to hear you're having troubles and hope it is over soon.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

gtechva said:


> Could also try picking up a new cheap cob, or taking a Benadryl about 20 or 30 minutes before smoking. I say all that just as a means of troubleshooting. Sorry to hear you're having troubles and hope it is over soon.


I do indeed take a 24 hour antihistamine every day. So all the Benadryl would do is make me take a nap :lol:

Just FYI for everyone...I am pushing 24 hours since I smoked a cigar last...a big maduro Churchill that took around 1.5 hours. No ear congestion whatsoever.

So now it is making me wonder if there is some kind of additive that is only in pipe tobacco that is causing the congestion. Because apparently cigars don't do anything...

Next step will be trying some cigar leaf out of a new corn cob pipe I guess.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm guessing you retrohale while smoking pipes like many of us do, and don't really do it when smoking cigars because it's harsh...my point being, try smoking a pipe without retrohaling at all and see if you get the same reaction. Your sinuses and ear canals are directly related, that's why if you get a sinus infection, ear congestion usually comes with it.

Don't retrohale. Or try smoking a cigar and retrohale the same as you would a pipe and see if you get a bad reaction lol.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Dunno if this is a valid observation; I've noticed that pipe tobacco is much "richer" than cigar tobacco. Could that be the reason? You have my sympathy; my wife suffers from allergies.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Allergies. I've dealt with allergies for a lifetime. Since a youngster in the 50's. Been desensitized twice, once in the mid 60's around age 11-12 the first time and again in the early 90's when in my late 30's. Throat and ear congestion can absolutely be a manifestation of allergic reaction. I deal with it from time to time to a small extent. For me, cigars bring on a slight allergic reaction from time to time. Don't do pipes, but I can tell you I can't stand to be around cigarette smoke - even outdoors. I hate it and will react to prolonged exposure - headache, sneezing, eyes watering, congestion and so on.

My ears stop up drinking a chocolate milk shake - not sure what the reaction is from. Takes 15-30 minutes for ear canals to clear up after consuming a milk shake. Just had one as a matter of fact. I usually only have one cigar a day. On rare occasion when I smoke 2 back-to-back sometimes I get some throat/ear reaction to it. Generally, I let it clear up and it does in an hour or so, but not always, sometimes it takes benedryl. I try and limit benedryl intake to only when really needed.

Do the experimentation to figure out what's doing it to you. Pipe or tobacco, or both. If it's an additive in the pipe tobacco the pipe could be impregnated with it thus skewing results of your testing.

Good luck with it and do share results.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

LandonColby said:


> I'm guessing you retrohale while smoking pipes like many of us do, and don't really do it when smoking cigars because it's harsh...my point being, try smoking a pipe without retrohaling at all and see if you get the same reaction. Your sinuses and ear canals are directly related, that's why if you get a sinus infection, ear congestion usually comes with it.
> 
> Don't retrohale. Or try smoking a cigar and retrohale the same as you would a pipe and see if you get a bad reaction lol.


Definitely *NOT* a retrohaler :lol:

I used to smoke cigarettes and only retrohaled them for years, it really messed with my sinuses and to me is an "addictive habit trigger." IE when I retrohale it reminds to much of smoking cigarettes, it's almost like a nervous tick that makes me want a cigarette...hard to explain.



Dual-500 said:


> Allergies. I've dealt with allergies for a lifetime. Since a youngster in the 50's. Been desensitized twice, once in the mid 60's around age 11-12 the first time and again in the early 90's when in my late 30's. Throat and ear congestion can absolutely be a manifestation of allergic reaction. I deal with it from time to time to a small extent. For me, cigars bring on a slight allergic reaction from time to time. Don't do pipes, but I can tell you I can't stand to be around cigarette smoke - even outdoors. I hate it and will react to prolonged exposure - headache, sneezing, eyes watering, congestion and so on.
> 
> My ears stop up drinking a chocolate milk shake - not sure what the reaction is from. Takes 15-30 minutes for ear canals to clear up after consuming a milk shake. Just had one as a matter of fact. I usually only have one cigar a day. On rare occasion when I smoke 2 back-to-back sometimes I get some throat/ear reaction to it. Generally, I let it clear up and it does in an hour or so, but not always, sometimes it takes benedryl. I try and limit benedryl intake to only when really needed.
> 
> ...


We are in the middle of one of the biggest grass and tree pollen blooms that this part of the state has ever experienced...so I am chalking up a lot of my woes to that. Still, 4 days now after smoking a cigar and I have very little issues with my ears...my eyes, throat, and sinuses are different issue :lol:

Tonight I am going to try the cigar in a cob I think. See what happens from that. I don't see how a cob can give me a reaction...I am not allergic to corn and so far cigars haven't bugged me (other than their lack of certain flavor profiles and stupid prices :lol: )


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Brandon,

Ty keeping a log of the pipe / tobacco combination and your reaction to them.

Chris mentioned something about the pipes that you restore and I remember that you use Oxyclean and that can give some light nasal irritation when used on clothes.

Good luck tonight.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Well it has been over a month since my last pipe...

I have smoked about 5 cigars over the past 3 weeks and have had zero sinus or ear issues. I still haven't had time to chop up a cigar nub and smoke it in a pipe, mainly out of laziness :lol:

Today I plan on trying my first bowl in a long while...really looking forward to it! My morning coffee hasn't been the same since I put the pipes down!!!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Just thought I would update this thread. As some of you know, I took a very long break from pipes due to chronic sinusitis and allergies. 

I have been smoking for about a month again, and my return is having mixed results. I am trying to pin down a happy medium between my sinus issues and my love for pipe tobacco.

It doesn't seem to matter what I smoke or what which pipe I smoke it in, if I have more than 2 bowls a day then I am going to get a little clogged up. After an exceptionally long night of puffing with a close friend, I am really clogged up now :lol:

It is still also interesting to note that cigars do not seem to give me grief...further making me think it is some kind of additive in pipe tobacco specifically. 

I have been using some nasal irrigation and that seems to help a bit, and I have still been avoiding the nasal steroid route, but my doctor seems to think that this is what I should be doing next. Of course if I just gave up on the hobby altogether everything would go away I am sure, but it is hard to just drop something I love so much hwell:


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ I can appreciate your approach to this situation.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear you're still having troubles. Out of curiousity, have you tried chopping up a cigar and smoking in a pipe?


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Did you try a different pipe, non hardwood?


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

That sucks, Brandon. I really hope you get it figured out. I was pleased to see your return. Is it possible you retrohale more with the pipe? I know I do.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I have tried smoking cigar out of a cob and from what I can tell it had no ill effects, other than myself not enjoying it :lol:

I have smoked from cobs, but not exclusively as i enjoy briars a lot more...I suppose I could wait a week and only smoke out of fresh cobs. I have plenty to try it out.

I am a strict non-retrohaler. I actually use my tongue to block out the back of my throat while smoking, a technique I have used ever since quitting cigarettes. It keeps the majority of the smoke out of my sinus passage and back of my throat where the Eustachian tubes are located.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Branzig said:


> I have tried smoking cigar out of a cob and from what I can tell it had no ill effects, other than myself not enjoying it :lol:
> 
> I have smoked from cobs, but not exclusively as i enjoy briars a lot more...I suppose I could wait a week and only smoke out of fresh cobs. I have plenty to try it out.
> 
> I am a strict non-retrohaler. I actually use my tongue to block out the back of my throat while smoking, a technique I have used ever since quitting cigarettes. It keeps the majority of the smoke out of my sinus passage and back of my throat where the Eustachian tubes are located.


Maybe DO try retro haling. I'm prone to sinus infections and if I ever have congestion, a bit of nicotine blown through my nasal passages actually helps me...just playing devil's advocate.

I hope you can figure it out, it was nice to see you back on the saddle lately!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

LandonColby said:


> Maybe DO try retro haling. I'm prone to sinus infections and *if I ever have congestion, a bit of nicotine blown through my nasal passages actually helps me...just playing devil's advocate.
> *


I have to concur with Landon on this one- not having all the additives that are in cigs, I find smoking a pipe helps dry the excess mucus in my sinuses, as opposed to irritated them like a cigarette used to.

On a completely different note, when I was a kid my grandfather insisted on blowing pipe smoke in your ear for an ear ache...of course they gave you a shot of whiskey and honey for a cold in elementary school, too :lol:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> I am trying to pin down a happy medium between my sinus issues and my love for pipe tobacco.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter what I smoke or what which pipe I smoke it in, if I have more than 2 bowls a day then I am going to get a little clogged up.


Well the happy medium is glaringly obvious to me. Seems your body is telling you how much pipe tobacco it can handle. If you can smoke 2 bowls a day with no problems, you're 1 bowl a day ahead of me. If I smoke 2 bowls of pipe tobacco a day, after 2 or 3 days my tongue is ruined - and this is with 'non bitey' tobacco, smoking very slowly. If I actually smoke something that bites, I'm toast after half a bowl... for days too. So very well, my max consumption is 1 bowl a day. Oftentimes this only comes out to a couple bowls a week. Actually I'm happy with that too. I enjoy pipe smoking too and without my physiology to keep me in check, who knows how much I'd eventually find myself smoking. The last thing I want to become is a heavy smoker. The last thing I'm going to do is search for some cream or mouthwash or some other bullshit that will allow me to smoke more. We all know tobacco isn't good for us and even if it were, too much of any good thing is usually not good in the end. I realize this may constitute blasphemy on this, a smoking forum but I really don't care. I'm not going to force something on my body that it obviously doesn't like. To do so would be to invite trouble IMO. Besides, the minute something pleasant evolves into an addiction or a bad habit it's just not enjoyable anymore - then you're a slave to it and that just sucks.

My 2 cents FWIW


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a way to isolate the cause. 

Since cigars do not seem to trigger the condition, then it stands to reason that something in pipe tobacco is the culprit. Most likely a casing, flavoring, or preservative

Get some straight blending Burly, or Virginia. Smoke it straight and see if the reaction occurs. If not, then you have found the problem. Now, you can isolate the exact cause by trying different blends with different things in them, such as vanilla, and other casings. When you find two, or more that cause the reaction, see what they have in common and there is your snake. Just avoid that ingredient in the future. 

It is remotely possible that a particular kind of tobacco could be causing it, though I doubt it. Get several types of blending tobaccos, smoke them, and see if any of them trigger the reaction. Be sure to try Cavendish as well, in case the curing prices may be causing you problems. And don't forget Latakia, Perique, and Orientals. They may not be that great to smoke by themselves, but you only need to smoke a few puffs to see if it causes the problem. 

I am sure this will isolate the cause, and you can adjust your smoking accordingly. In the rare instance that all of this fails, Stinging Nettle tea, or Pine Needle tea will relieve the runny nose and ear congestion. Just drink some with your pipe. Pine needles and Nettle are everywhere. Don't dry them. Use them fresh picked. Drying oxidizes the components you need. 

Good luck.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> The last thing I'm going to do is search for some cream or mouthwash or some other bullshit that will allow me to smoke more.


:biglaugh:

This quote made me laugh pretty hard, because I imagine that you envision me as some delusional geek searching the interwebs for some 1800 quack medical solution to my ailment. :lol:

I'm a realist and totally understand that tobacco is bad for me and that my body is having what is more than likely an inflammation reaction to the tobacco smoke. I am just more so interested I suppose in the fact that it seems to only be pipe tobaccos and not cigars. And furthermore, when I was a pack a day smoker, I never had these issues either...which you think would be the exact opposite with all the terrible things they add to cigarettes. The real fact of the matter is I probably should just cut back or stop the smoking altogether...

As far as buying and trying each tobacco in its own pure form...I don't know if it is worth the money or time I would have to invest into it...that's a lot of work and if it ends up that I have the same reaction to each variety, I will just be even more confused than I was before. I guess I could give it a shot though...


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> This quote made me laugh pretty hard, because I imagine that you envision me as some delusional geek searching the interwebs for some 1800 quack medical solution to my ailment. :lol:


No, that's not it at all (you being delusional geek notwithstanding  ) It's just that it seems the sum total of advice given thus far sees to be along the lines of "TAKE SUM DRUGZ AND SMOKE MOAR!! ... RAWR!!!!" Which I guess is to be expected since this IS a tobacco forum but it just seems ridiculous to me. If your body doesn't want any more of substance X, then don't push it. If you got gut-rot and the jitters from drinking 6 cups of coffee but felt fine after 5 would you cover the problem by downing antacids and beta blockers and then proceed to drink 10 cups of coffee? I think not.



Branzig said:


> ...And furthermore, when I was a pack a day smoker, I never had these issues either...which you think would be the exact opposite with all the terrible things they add to cigarettes.


Well, you're older now buddy. Welcome to the club







:crutch: :boink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Branzig said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has ever struggled with this besides me...
> 
> Within the last couple months every time I smoke a pipe, regardless of what tobacco it is, I seem to get horrible ear congestion the following day. It is similar to the feeling that you would get while a plane is climbing to altitude. This pressure will last for up to 3 maybe 4 days. It is exhausting.
> 
> ...


Pipe tobacco like cigarettes is processed with many additives any of which could be causing your allergic reaction. If that is indeed the case listen to the Doctor stop smoking. I recently sold one of my residences because of a mold issue that was making me sick. I now do something i never said i would do. I pay rent upstate till my children graduate from school. Then i shall move to my residence in Brooklyn. Life is full of sacrifices and many choices. I pray you feel better MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> *Well, you're older now buddy.* Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, isn't that the truth!!! :lol:



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Life is full of sacrifices and many choices. I pray you feel better MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


More truths being spoken. I already feel fine. It's about a 3 day turn around when I overdo the pipe tobac. I wish you and your family and Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

*Update*

So for Christmas I put away 4 cigars with my family and friends through the course of the day. By the end of the night I was feeling pretty good and retrohaled quite a bit. Next day, zero ear congestion, zero nasal inflammation, and very minimal sinus issues....which just leads me to believe even more that there is an additive in pipe tobacco that is giving me these adverse effects.

So my question is this: Does anyone know a company that sells 100% additive free blending tobaccos? I think I am going to try smoking each in a virgin cob and see what happens. I can't imagine it would be that spendy and I am curious as all get up at this point!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure. 4Noggins.com, and Pipesandcigars.com, for sure. There may be others. They sell blending tobacco. Actually, if you call customer service, they may have some experience with your problem, and be able to help you, or at least make some suggestions. It's worth a try, anyway.



Branzig said:


> *Update*
> 
> So for Christmas I put away 4 cigars with my family and friends through the course of the day. By the end of the night I was feeling pretty good and retrohaled quite a bit. Next day, zero ear congestion, zero nasal inflammation, and very minimal sinus issues....which just leads me to believe even more that there is an additive in pipe tobacco that is giving me these adverse effects.
> 
> So my question is this: Does anyone know a company that sells 100% additive free blending tobaccos? I think I am going to try smoking each in a virgin cob and see what happens. I can't imagine it would be that spendy and I am curious as all get up at this point!


----------

